# Turn air/circulation/filtration off at night?



## haribocolanappar

*First of all I'd like to appologize for being a noob. I'm trying to post more intelligent threads each time.*

I'm looking to start a saltwater aquarium. I've already gotten a 1m3 (250 gal) fish tank practically for free. The issue is that I have to have the tank in my bedroom and I'm extremely sensitive to sound.

The lights, of course, are supposed to be switched off at night.

*But*What will happen if I *turn off the filters, air- and circulation pumps at night* as well? Yes, I find the air pump increadibly annoying with it's base wrrrr sound that goes through the most expensive soulnd mats.

We're talking 8-10 hrs/day, would the inhabitants survive and thrive?

I intend to have LPS, SPS and some forgiving noob fish.

All feedback greatly appreciated.

Sincerely yours.


----------



## coralbandit

Why are you using air pump in saltwater any ways? Ditch the air pump completely,but you can't turn off the filter.The ciculation pumps could go off at nigh as long as main filter is still running.
What are you using for main filter?
250 gallons is going to an expensive lesson in salt water keeping!I hope you are prepared for what it takes to establish a salt tank.After the first 4 months(give or take) it will be easier or habbit,but in the beginning you may feel a little overworked.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f67/what-you-might-need-start-your-41978.html


----------



## haribocolanappar

Thanks!


----------



## jbhillman

haribocolanappar said:


> *First of all I'd like to appologize for being a noob. I'm trying to post more intelligent threads each time.*
> 
> I'm looking to start a saltwater aquarium. I've already gotten a 1m3 (250 gal) fish tank practically for free. The issue is that I have to have the tank in my bedroom and I'm extremely sensitive to sound.
> 
> The lights, of course, are supposed to be switched off at night.
> 
> *But*What will happen if I *turn off the filters, air- and circulation pumps at night* as well? Yes, I find the air pump increadibly annoying with it's base wrrrr sound that goes through the most expensive soulnd mats.
> 
> We're talking 8-10 hrs/day, would the inhabitants survive and thrive?
> 
> I intend to have LPS, SPS and some forgiving noob fish.
> 
> All feedback greatly appreciated.
> 
> Sincerely yours.


A 250 gallon tank to start with? My 75 gallon ended up costing $2000 to set up and it is a FOWLR. I hope you have deep pockets.


----------



## rtmaston

I would run it 24 7 all the time


----------



## ArtyG

You can leave the pumps off for as long as you can hold your breath. No, seriously, you can hook up all sorts of submersible pumps and filters that will keep the water moving SILENTLY. Also, there is always ear plugs. I used them for years as a small plane pilot and credit them now for my still having excellent hearing even at 65!


----------



## stoopkid

I think it would be quite less than ideal to have a setup where you have to be concerned about just keeping the pumps on all the time. I would set it up somewhere else, but honestly you would probably get used to the noise anyway. I used to be very weird about whirring pumps and computer fans but you really just get used to it after a night or two. Even loud stuff.

Regardless, I think 99% of aquarists would agree that if you can't even run the equipment all the time you probably are not in a good situation for an aquarium.


----------



## fish fever02

You will get used to the sound. When i started my first aquarium about 2 years ago i couldnt stand the sound, now i run 4 air pumps in my room 3 canisters and a hob and have no problems


----------



## roafamily

yes i agree we got used to the sounds, actually i moved my equipment around and found out i had it placed wrong, as soon as i moved it the sound went away and all i hear is the water fall sound, realaxing


----------



## dvanbramer88

I run 3 tanks in my room and the sounds are relaxing IMO. 

And you don't need an aerator in a SW tank anyway. The rest of the circulation pumps should be relatively silent. The only noises you'll really hear is moving water. 

FWIW my neighbor has a giant pond with a water fall and years ago when he built the pond, I couldn't sleep with the windows open hearing the water fall. Now I'm completely used to it and "enjoy" the noises at night with the window open.


----------



## ZoeCHAVez

nice post!


----------

